# Questions about my first RB purchase.



## vecticus (Jul 17, 2013)

After visiting my LBS I was suggested to buy their Specialized entry level road bike for only $1200. I knew there was another option somewhere out there. My brother told me about Bikesdirect.com. After browsing some forums I realized how popular Shimano components are. I being a fisherman know how reliable Shimano products can be. However I do not know which bike to pick due to the fact that I don't know which Shimano components are better. My budget is $550. I have found 3 bikes that interest me. The Motobecane Record, Motobecane Mirage Pro, and Motobecane Mirage SL. I am aware that the Mirage SL has 10 less gears. To me this seems like a pro instead of a con. I'm not used to switching gears on a bike so having less of them to worry about seems like a relief. Is the more expensive bike, the bike with better components? Another question I have is, are the handle bars height adjustable? Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Those are decent entry level bikes. 

A few questions,
Do you know how to put a bike together?
Do you have the tools?
Do you know what size you need?
Do you have all the other things you need like a helmet? Water bottle and cages? Shorts?

If the answer is no then its back to the shop. You need the shop support to make sure you get the right bike.


----------



## vecticus (Jul 17, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> Those are decent entry level bikes.
> 
> A few questions,
> Do you know how to put a bike together?
> ...



I have a shop to put the bike together. I have researched what size I need. (I'm 6'3" 226lbs) I planned on purchasing the helmet, water bottle w/ cage, shorts, bike computer, red led blinking tail light etc.... as soon as I order the bike. $550 is the max I want to pay for just the bike, accessories not included.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

The ones with 24 gears have triple cranks (3 gears up front). Better maybe if you do a lot of climbing because it has the extra "granny" gear but they can be fussier to deal with. Also a lot of roadies would look down at a triple (not that it should matter). The double on the Record SL is a 50/34 which when combined with the 12-28 rear cassette should be good for most uses.

Note in the specs that not all components on all 3 bikes are Shimano. Check brands and model of cranksets, cassettes, rear and front derailleurs, shifters, etc. You need to be careful about this when dealing with online retailers. (And even some manufacturers). 

Frankly, though, unless you know your riding style and which geometry would be best for you I would say stick with a reputable LBS that will let you actually test ride some bikes before buying.


----------



## SGMDWK (Jul 22, 2012)

I think there are a lot of risks involved in purchasing your first road bike online. In addition to LBS, I recommend REI, if there is one where you live. Some of the LBS in my area also sell reconditioned used bikes that would be well within your budget. The important thing, imho, is to have expert advice on fit. Everything else is secondary.


----------



## vecticus (Jul 17, 2013)

Social Climber said:


> The ones with 24 gears have triple cranks (3 gears up front). Better maybe if you do a lot of climbing because it has the extra "granny" gear but they can be fussier to deal with. Also a lot of roadies would look down at a triple (not that it should matter). The double on the Record SL is a 50/34 which when combined with the 12-28 rear cassette should be good for most uses.
> 
> Note in the specs that not all components on all 3 bikes are Shimano. Check brands and model of cranksets, cassettes, rear and front derailleurs, shifters, etc. You need to be careful about this when dealing with online retailers. (And even some manufacturers).
> 
> Frankly, though, unless you know your riding style and which geometry would be best for you I would say stick with a reputable LBS that will let you actually test ride some bikes before buying.



Thanks for the advice! I did test ride the Specialized Secteur Sport. They did tell me that it would go on sale around August/September but unfortunately, they only had one left in my size. I like what you said about the number of gears as well. I'd prefer to not take the easy way out with "granny gears". The hills around here are small so I think 24 gears would be too much. I just don't think a LBS would have what I am looking for the ballpark of my budget. Guess I'll ride the bike until it breaks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

vecticus said:


> I have a shop to put the bike together. *I have researched what size I need.* (I'm 6'3" 226lbs) I planned on purchasing the helmet, water bottle w/ cage, shorts, bike computer, red led blinking tail light etc.... as soon as I order the bike. $550 is the max I want to pay for just the bike, accessories not included.


Just curious about the method you used to determine your sizing requirements. As has been mentioned, nothing trumps getting sizing (then fit) right to keep you comfortable - and riding.

Also, FWIW, Specialized entry level bikes start at around $750 sans discount, which is commonly available.


----------



## vecticus (Jul 17, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Just curious about the method you used to determine your sizing requirements. As has been mentioned, nothing trumps getting sizing (then fit) right to keep you comfortable - and riding.
> 
> Also, FWIW, Specialized entry level bikes start at around $750 sans discount, which is commonly available.


The first time I looked at bikes at my LBS he looked at my height and pulled out two bikes. I sat on both and rode them in the parking lot. The more comfortable bike was sold and he had one left not assembled. This was on a Specialized. Then visiting the BD website it has a list of persons height and the recommended size. (which I understand varies on the person). If i went with the recommended size I would take the bike to my LBS and get the adjustments made. If I still found myself to be uncomfortable on the bike, BD has previously stated in threads on this site that they would without hesitation get me the right frame size to make sure I was a happy customer. Sure it might be more convenient to go through my LBS for a bike purchase. Since I am on a budget, convenience can wait.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

On the Bikesdirect website, the Motobecane Mirage SLX @ $500 seems to be a great pick. However, selecting the proper size will be a crap shoot, I can assure you. Relying upon a LBS would really be so much better. Use the following website for assembly help:www.bikesdirect.com/instructionhelp.htm


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

vecticus said:


> Thanks for the advice! I did test ride the Specialized Secteur Sport. They did tell me that it would go on sale around August/September but unfortunately, they only had one left in my size. I like what you said about the number of gears as well. I'd prefer to not take the easy way out with "granny gears". The hills around here are small so I think 24 gears would be too much. I just don't think a LBS would have what I am looking for the ballpark of my budget. Guess I'll ride the bike until it breaks!


I have a Secteur Sport Compact. 2009 or 2010. Good entry level bike. I got it for about 900. Not thrilled with the Shimano Sora system but I hear they have improved. 

Thing is, it was not the right bike for me. Never thought to try the Allez. But I should have. In 2011, I upgraded to the Tarmac. While I like having two bikes for a back up and for different purposes, I would have saved a lot of money if I had just tried an Allez as well.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Zeet said:


> On the Bikesdirect website, the Motobecane Mirage SLX @ $500 seems to be a great pick. However, selecting the proper size will be a crap shoot, I can assure you. Relying upon a LBS would really be so much better. Use the following website for assembly help:www.bikesdirect.com/instructionhelp.htm


Road bike groupset hierarchy: Dura Ace > Ultegra > 105 > Tiagra > Sora > 2300 > Nothing


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

vecticus said:


> The first time I looked at bikes at my LBS he looked at my height and pulled out two bikes. I sat on both and rode them in the parking lot. The more comfortable bike was sold and he had one left not assembled. This was on a Specialized. Then visiting the BD website it has a list of persons height and the recommended size. (which I understand varies on the person). If i went with the recommended size I would take the bike to my LBS and get the adjustments made. If I still found myself to be uncomfortable on the bike, BD has previously stated in threads on this site that they would without hesitation get me the right frame size to make sure I was a happy customer. Sure it might be more convenient to go through my LBS for a bike purchase. Since I am on a budget, convenience can wait.


It's not just a matter of convenience. It's a matter of working with someone one on one to get you on the right bike (for you) that fits you well. That said, I understand that when purchasing new, not everyone can afford a $1k bike. 

BD (and similar) _can_ work, but it's important to take the right steps to get sizing right. Because if sizing is off, fit will never be that good. The thing to keep in mind is that there's no standards for measuring to determine frame size, so (as an example) if you rode a 56CM, Specialized Secteur, it doesn't necessarily follow that you'll take a 56CM in one of the BD bikes. 

Better to discuss your plans with your LBS fitter, have them determine your sizing requirements, then compare that data to the geo of the bike(s) you're considering. A knowledgeable fitter will be able to translate your requirements to geometry, thus bettering your odds of success (of ordering the right frame size online). 

If you're planning on having a LBS assemble, then fit you to a BD bike, I'd tell them that upfront. They may well waive any fees to size you with the hope of gaining a prospective customer.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zeet said:


> Road bike groupset hierarchy: Dura Ace > Ultegra > 105 > Tiagra > Sora > 2300 > Nothing


You forgot Tourney - new (road group) for 2013.
Shimano Sora And Tourney 2013 ? First Look - BikeRadar


----------



## vecticus (Jul 17, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> It's not just a matter of convenience. It's a matter of working with someone one on one to get you on the right bike (for you) that fits you well. That said, I understand that when purchasing new, not everyone can afford a $1k bike.
> 
> BD (and similar) _can_ work, but it's important to take the right steps to get sizing right. Because if sizing is off, fit will never be that good. The thing to keep in mind is that there's no standards for measuring to determine frame size, so (as an example) if you rode a 56CM, Specialized Secteur, it doesn't necessarily follow that you'll take a 56CM in one of the BD bikes.
> 
> ...



Great advice here. Finding the right bike in a Specialized then comparing it to the geo's of the BD frame is brilliant. I just hope they work with me on it.


----------



## vecticus (Jul 17, 2013)

Zeet said:


> Road bike groupset hierarchy: Dura Ace > Ultegra > 105 > Tiagra > Sora > 2300 > Nothing


The ONLY reason I chose the Mirage SL (not SLX) is the 14 gears. It has a Tiagra cassette which I thought was descent.

I am well aware of the hierarchy. What I'm not aware of is how difficult is it to change the derailleur system to a better one. Also, is it worth going only two tier up in groupset? Claris to Tiagra, for instance. From what I read, the Claris is taking the place of the 2300 for 2013. I guess my other option would be, buy the Mirage SL and change the derailleurs to the Tiagra. The only multi speed bikes I have ever ridden were from Wal-Mart. So I know the Claris will be a huge improvement to what I am used to.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

vecticus said:


> Great advice here. Finding the right bike in a Specialized then comparing it to the geo's of the BD frame is brilliant. I just hope they work with me on it.


I would expect a fitting fee. Which is only fair if you want to use their services but buy elsewhere.


----------



## KY TREK 1.2 (Jul 20, 2013)

If were you I would buy a used bike. You can look on craigslist or see what bike shops near you have road bikes. I personally don't think buying a bike on bikes direct is a good idea. One reason is because you you don't get to test ride before you buy. All brands are different so you don't know what size you'll need.

Shimano components in order from best.
Dura-Ace
Ultegra
105
Tiagra
Sora
2300
2200


----------



## vecticus (Jul 17, 2013)

KY TREK 1.2 said:


> If were you I would buy a used bike. You can look on craigslist or see what bike shops near you have road bikes. I personally don't think buying a bike on bikes direct is a good idea. One reason is because you you don't get to test ride before you buy. All brands are different so you don't know what size you'll need.
> 
> Shimano components in order from best.
> Dura-Ace
> ...



I have changed my mind since thinking of ordering online. I went to a family owned LBS this past weekend and test rode a 2013 Giant Defy 1 with 105 derailleurs and shifters. Fell in love! The 2014 will be coming out soon and turns out even though I am 6'3" the L frame fit much better than the XL. Just waiting on the call when they get them in.


----------



## KY TREK 1.2 (Jul 20, 2013)

vecticus said:


> I have changed my mind since thinking of ordering online. I went to a family owned LBS this past weekend and test rode a 2013 Giant Defy 1 with 105 derailleurs and shifters. Fell in love! The 2014 will be coming out soon and turns out even though I am 6'3" the L frame fit much better than the XL. Just waiting on the call when they get them in.


That's a little out of your budget but if you are willing to spend more than a grand you can get a used carbon frame bike but I guess because of your hight it makes it a little difficult. Have fun when you get your new Giant.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

vecticus said:


> I have changed my mind since thinking of ordering online. I went to a family owned LBS this past weekend and test rode a 2013 Giant Defy 1 with 105 derailleurs and shifters. Fell in love! The 2014 will be coming out soon and turns out even though I am 6'3" the L frame fit much better than the XL. Just waiting on the call when they get them in.


Pretty cool.. a little premature, but congrats!!

Post pics when you get the bike.


----------



## vecticus (Jul 17, 2013)

KY TREK 1.2 said:


> That's a little out of your budget but if you are willing to spend more than a grand you can get a used carbon frame bike but I guess because of your hight it makes it a little difficult. Have fun when you get your new Giant.


I realized I set my budget too low. I've checked craigslist where I live and eBay as well. There are very few bikes under $1000 and the few that I've seen are small to medium frames. If you know of any used carbon bikes that are for sale and will ship to Kansas City, please let me know.


----------



## vecticus (Jul 17, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Pretty cool.. a little premature, but congrats!!
> 
> Post pics when you get the bike.


Thanks. Why do you say premature? Is it because I only test rode one bike which I have selected as the one I want to buy?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

vecticus said:


> Thanks. Why do you say premature? Is it because I only test rode one bike which I have selected as the one I want to buy?


Sorry for the confusion, but nothing of the sort. What I meant was... offering congrats before you actually have possession of the bike is a little premature.


----------



## vecticus (Jul 17, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Sorry for the confusion, but nothing of the sort. What I meant was... offering congrats before you actually have possession of the bike is a little premature.


Oh, well thanks again. I had a defensive mentality reading it. Don't know why! I'm very very excited.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

vecticus said:


> Oh, well thanks again. I had a defensive mentality reading it. Don't know why! I'm very very excited.


No worries.  You went about this the right way, so I think odds are excellent you'll love the bike. And more importantly, love _riding_ your new bike!

But yeah, the waiting can be tough...


----------



## tddeangelo (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats!

I was going to tell you not to be afraid of Sora gear, at least on the 2013's, as my Roubaix has Sora components and I'm quite happy with it. I'm new as well, so take that with a grain of salt, lol, but so far it's been quite good. 

Congrats on findng "the one" you like. I had a similar experience when getting my bike, in that I wanted to spend about what your initial budget was, and wound up getting a brand new carbon bike in the end, BUT....I couldn't be happier with my bike. I picked it up on July 3, and my next ride will bump it over 200 miles on the bike so far. 

By the way, I'm 6'1" and was 220 when I got my bike. I'm still 6'1", lol, but now I'm 212.


----------



## vecticus (Jul 17, 2013)

tddeangelo said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I was going to tell you not to be afraid of Sora gear, at least on the 2013's, as my Roubaix has Sora components and I'm quite happy with it. I'm new as well, so take that with a grain of salt, lol, but so far it's been quite good.
> 
> ...



Lost 8 lbs that fast?? Man I'm excited. I would like to be around 180. Those were the days.


----------

